# Грыжа. Опыт снятия боли



## Ольга А (28 Ноя 2007)

Здравствуйте.
Хочу поделиться своим опытом снятия болей при поясничной грыже.
Заработала я ее год назад. Боли в ноге были жуткие.
В июле прошла полный курс консервативного лечения. У кого грыжа - тот меня поймет.
Снижения боли не было. 
Решила искать альтернативное лечение. 
1. Тренажерный зал: прокачка мышц спины, ходьба на беговой дорожке, велотренажер с фиксированной спиной. (1-2 раза в неделю, без фанатизма)
2. Бассейн: просто плавание, а сейчас уже подключила аквааэробику (2 раза в неделю)
3. Скипидарные ванны (1-й месяц - 3 раза в неделю, сейчас  - 2)

Болей нет практически вообще. Улучшение значительное.
Если кому-то поможет мой опыт- буду очень рада, потому что знаю что такое боль.

С уважением, 
здоровья вам.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2007)

*Грыжа поясница опыт снятия боли*



Ольга А написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> Хочу поделиться своим опытом снятия болей при поясничной грыже.
> Заработала я ее год назад. Боли в ноге были жуткие.
> В июле прошла полный курс консервативного лечения. У кого грыжа - тот меня поймет.
> ...



Умничка Ольга! Так держать!


----------



## Marta (28 Ноя 2007)

*Грыжа поясница опыт снятия боли*

Здравствуйте, Ольга!

У меня тоже поясничная грыжа L5-S1 (6мм). Кроме спорта, мне мало что помогает. Обезболивающие и противовоспалительные действуют только временно, если не делаю упражнений - боль в пояснице и ногах возвращается снова. Вообще говоря, многие проблемы с позвоночником появляются вследствие неравномерного развития мышц тела, поэтому спорт людям просто необходим.
Бассейн посещаю не реже двух раз в неделю, однако при плавании иногда появляются боли в пояснице. Велотренажер с фиксированной спиной не пробовала  Также стараюсь спать на относительно жесткой кровати, тоже здорово помогает.

Если не сложно, расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее о скипидарных ваннах. Что это за процедура такая? Можно ли ее проводить в домашних условиях?

Заранее большое спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Ell (29 Ноя 2007)

Скипидарные ванны имеют достаточно много противопоказаний.  Без консультации специалистов нежелательно их применять.


----------



## Ольга А (29 Ноя 2007)

Здравствуйте.

Хочу написать по поводу скипидарных ванн. только не подумайте, что это реклама. расскажу о своем личном опыте.
Информации о них полно в интернете и в любой приличной аптеке они есть. 
Их действие приводит к  улучшению работы капилляров и, соответственно, циркуляции крови.
Лично у меня помимо снятия болевого синдрома, связанного с грыжей, значительно уменьшилися варикозные боли и нормализовалось давление.
Не буду вдаваться в подробности о том, как это действует, главное - помогает!!!!!!
Всем удачи.

Добавлено через 22 минуты 
Здравствуйте, Марта!
Врач в стационаре объяснил причину моей болезни так - нарушение кровробращения. Поэтому все мои занятия спортом, помимо развития мышц, связаны с восстановлением циркуляции крови. 

Если не сложно, расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее о скипидарных ваннах. Что это за процедура такая? Можно ли ее проводить в домашних условиях?

Ванны делать в домашних условиях можно. Хотя сейчас их практикуют во многих санаториях - показаний - море. Как они действуют - писать долго, в Интернете есть информация. Возможно у них и есть противопоказания, но мне помогает. Советую попробовать хотя бы один раз. Ощущения - космические.

Удачи


----------

